# My cat keeps lining up his toys!



## BecandBobby (Aug 16, 2015)

Ive come home 3 times from work now and found 4 of his toys lined up in a perfect straight line!! I've googled it to try and find an explanation and can't find anything at all. Has anyone else's cat done this or something similar or can anyone shed some light as to why he does it? I'm beginning to think I have a ghost in the house lol


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I think he is treating his toys like prey he has caught and killed. 

One of my previous cats (since passed across the Bridge) was a prolific hunter. She used to catch mice and rats from a nearby farm, and line them up on the patio outside my back door. She never ate them to my knowledge, just caught them and lined them up. It was like she was displaying her trophies for my approval.


----------



## BecandBobby (Aug 16, 2015)

Thanks for your reply! I wondered if it was like a present to us. He's not done it this week so far. It's fascinating!


----------



## Papertiger15 (Feb 4, 2017)

BecandBobby said:


> Ive come home 3 times from work now and found 4 of his toys lined up in a perfect straight line!! I've googled it to try and find an explanation and can't find anything at all. Has anyone else's cat done this or something similar or can anyone shed some light as to why he does it? I'm beginning to think I have a ghost in the house lol


----------



## Clare Kent (Nov 7, 2018)

I just searched this because every time I go out my 3 month old kitten does this. I was freaking out wondering what the heck and ghosts ha. Thank you for posting this and the replies.
I have quite a few pics but they're too big to upload and I can't reduce them on my mobile.


----------



## ClarissaM (Jan 3, 2020)

I know this an old forum but I looked up this question and found this. Once when we were on vacation a friend was coming by to feed one of our cats. One day when she came over the cat had arranged her toys with their faces in the her dish. My mother thought the cat did this as a thank you to the woman feeding her.
The last two nights I came home my cat put all her toys in 2 row s including a bottle cap she was playing with. Cats like neatness.


----------



## sobiH06 (Nov 19, 2019)

My 5 year old son does this, he has autism. Just saying lol as I wake up to this every morning


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

sobiH06 said:


> My 5 year old son does this, he has autism. Just saying lol as I wake up to this every morning


 LOL.

With domestic cats, killing more than they need to eat is natural behaviour.  . They have a strong urge to hunt, but do not always need to eat their prey (if they are well fed at home). The hunting instinct in cats is not triggered by hunger but more by the sounds and movements of their prey.


----------



## ClarissaM (Jan 3, 2020)

sobiH06 said:


> My 5 year old son does this, he has autism. Just saying lol as I wake up to this every morning


----------



## ClarissaM (Jan 3, 2020)

sobiH06 said:


> My 5 year old son does this, he has autism. Just saying lol as I wake up to this every morning


----------

